# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ساعتم ماشین حساب داره :|

## javadfathi

سلام دوستان
من ساعتم ماشین حساب داره

با توجه به اینکه اجازه استفاده از ماشین حساب بخاطر تقلب نمیدن

اگه از این استفاده کنم مشکلی نداره؟


تا حالا کسی استفاده کرده؟

----------


## Majid-VZ

اگه سوم باشی تو امتحان نهایی مانعی نداره

----------


## MahMoUoD

تو امتحان نهایی که اشکالی نداره. شما ماشین حساب معمولی هم میتونی ببری سر جلسه. (4 عمل اصلی)

ولی برای کنکور فکر نکنم بشه. وقتی اجازه استفاده از ماشین حساب رو نمیدن یعنی ممنوعه. حالا چه ماشین حساب واقعی چه ماشین حسابه تو ساعت
به ریسکش نمیارزه. اگه ببینن مشکل ایجاد میشه براتون. یا شاید همون دم در بگیرن. اون موقع سر جلسه دیگه ساعت هم ندارین!

----------


## کتی ملیح

وا!!!! اصن گوشی نمیتونی ببری سر جلسه!!! چه امتحان نهایی چه کنکور!! ممنوعه! حالا به هر دلیلی که میخواد باشه..

----------


## mhjz

> وا!!!! اصن گوشی نمیتونی ببری سر جلسه!!! چه امتحان نهایی چه کنکور!! ممنوعه! حالا به هر دلیلی که میخواد باشه..


ببخشید حرف گوشی شد اینجا؟

----------


## Maximus

یه عکسی ازش بگیر ببینم چه جور ساعتیه....

برا نهایی مشکلی نداره اگه ساده باشه ... برا کنکور ایراد داره

----------


## کتی ملیح

> ببخشید حرف گوشی شد اینجا؟



*خخخخخخ ساعتو گوشی خوندم ،چه فاجعه ای!!! :troll (6)::troll (6)::troll (6):*

----------


## Afsane-IN

به ریسکش نمی ارزه
اگه بگیرن محروم میشی
به علاوه از نظر اخلاقی هم درست نیست
دقیقا انگار به دوستات داری خیانت میکنی
حق بقیه ضایع میشه :Yahoo (1): 

کنکور منظورمه البته

----------


## morteza20

بابا نمیگیرن من خودم گوشی میبردم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## _Rasul_

من دستشویی هم بدون گوشی نمیرم  :Yahoo (4):  نهایی هم بردم خاموش هم نکردم  :Yahoo (4):  

ولی ماشین حساب سر شیمی یادم رفت به فا*ـ رفتم  :Yahoo (4): 


ساعت ماشین حساب دار هم دارم ! بدرد نیمخوره ! سر کنکور بگیرن گود بای تا 3 سال دیگه ! محروم میشی !

----------


## Ali0095

*سلام به هررررررررررچي كنكوري


+قصه بردن ماشين حساب سر جلسه كنكور يجور توهم داوطلب ها هستش! كه اگه ماشين حساب باشه كلي رتبه جا به جا ميشه ، ولي باور كن خيلي بكارت بياد تو 2-3 تا تست هستش، كه اونم قطعا يه سري تست ها رو بلد نيستي و رد مي كني ، وقت اونا رو ميزاري براي محاسبات
+ولي نكته بعدي اينه كه جلسه كنكور اونجور كه ميگن امنيتي نيستش و ميشه توش خلاف كردش مخصوصا اگه توي كلاس بيوفتي 
+تصميم آخر رو خودت بايد بگيري ولي بنظر من بردنش ضرر نداره، شايد بكارت اومد !*

----------


## _Rasul_

داداش من گوشی میبرم اگه بشه میرم دستشویی نصف مشتق اونجا محاسابات رو میزنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Afsane-IN

> داداش من گوشی میبرم اگه بشه میرم دستشویی نصف مشتق اونجا محاسابات رو میزنم


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام دوستان
> من ساعتم ماشین حساب داره
> 
> با توجه به اینکه اجازه استفاده از ماشین حساب بخاطر تقلب نمیدن
> 
> اگه از این استفاده کنم مشکلی نداره؟
> 
> 
> تا حالا کسی استفاده کرده؟


ببین دادا دم حوزه وقتی میخای وارد بشی 2 نفر کامل تفتیشت میکنن و گوشی که اصلا نمیزارن ببری،ببری بفهمن اخراجی مستقیم{یه سری حوزه ها هم نویز انداز دارنو گوشیو خاموش میکنه} ببین اون سالی که ما بودیم ی پسره هز چی فرمول بود نوشته بود موقع ورود نفهمیده بودن ولی یکی از مراقبا داخل سالن فهمید ولی خدایی پسر باحالی بود مراقبه،گفت برو فقط مراقب باش اون کت شلواریه{فک کنم مراقب ارشد بود} نیاد سراغت.....در کل بستگی به مراقبا داره که ادما خوبی باشن یا نه عقده ای باشن

----------


## pardis77

چه باحااااااال :Yahoo (105):

----------


## milad 22

> ببین دادا دم حوزه وقتی میخای وارد بشی 2 نفر کامل تفتیشت میکنن و گوشی که اصلا نمیزارن ببری،ببری بفهمن اخراجی مستقیم{یه سری حوزه ها هم نویز انداز دارنو گوشیو خاموش میکنه} ببین اون سالی که ما بودیم ی پسره هز چی فرمول بود نوشته بود موقع ورود نفهمیده بودن ولی یکی از مراقبا داخل سالن فهمید ولی خدایی پسر باحالی بود مراقبه،گفت برو فقط مراقب باش اون کت شلواریه{فک کنم مراقب ارشد بود} نیاد سراغت.....در کل بستگی به مراقبا داره که ادما خوبی باشن یا نه عقده ای باشن


داداش حرفت زد تو ذوقم! به عقده ای بودن ربطی نداره. حالا ماشین حساب شاید اشکالی نداشته باشه و شاید یه نفر واقعا ضعیف باشه تو محاسبات( که البته اینم دلیل نمیشه) 
ولی اینکه بگی مراقب عقده هستش و تقلب میگیره و .... زیاد حرف جالبی نیست. اتفاقا با این کارش کمک میکنه که یه نفر با زدن دو سه تا سوال از چند هزار نفر جلو نیوفته بدون اینکه واقعا لیاقت اون رتبه رو داشته باشه. ( البته موضوع حرفم بیشتر تقلبایی مثل همونیه که تو گفتی . نه استفاده از ماشین حساب) تا حالا خیلیا با تقلب خودشونو جزو برترا جا زدن . وقتشه تو کنکور اینا واقعا از کسایی که بالیاقت هستن یه فاصله ای بگیرن. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## roshana

> بابا نمیگیرن من خودم گوشی میبردم



برادر شوهر دوستم گوشی میبرد سر جلسه عکس میگرفت از ورقه
تو واتساپ میفرستاد برای ما ما حل میکردیم بهش میدادیم !!

----------


## javadfathi

فیلم تخیلیه ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AMIN9

چرا باید ممنوع باشه اخه دلیلی نداره,اصلا یه سوال فنی برای ورود به جلسه کنکور می گویی یا ورود به امتحان نهایی ؟؟

----------


## _Rasul_

> 


محاسبات شیمی رو بشه برد تو دستشویی زد ادم یه 14-15 دقیقه ای جلو می افته ها  :Yahoo (1): 
 فقط باید هواست باشه کوشی نیافته تو چاه !هر از گاهی هم یه صدا در بیاری متوجه نشن  :Yahoo (4): 

مورد داشتیم طرف 7 بار رفته دستشویی هر بار چند تا سوال رو زده  :Yahoo (4):  بعد اومدن گشتنش چیزی پیدا نکردن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Rasul_

> برادر شوهر دوستم گوشی میبرد سر جلسه عکس میگرفت از ورقه
> تو واتساپ میفرستاد برای ما ما حل میکردیم بهش میدادیم !!


منم یه بار برا یه نفر داشنجو ارشد هنر  :Yahoo (4):  پیام نور ! امتحان ریاضیشون 3 معادله 3 مجهول و ماتریس واروونشو حل کردم فرستادم واسش بعد از 2 بار افتادن قبول شد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Afsane-IN

> محاسبات شیمی رو بشه برد تو دستشویی زد ادم یه 14-15 دقیقه ای جلو می افته ها 
>  فقط باید هواست باشه کوشی نیافته تو چاه !هر از گاهی هم یه صدا در بیاری متوجه نشن 
> 
> مورد داشتیم طرف 7 بار رفته دستشویی هر بار چند تا سوال رو زده  بعد اومدن گشتنش چیزی پیدا نکردن


من حاظر نیستم این کارو انجام بدم
چون حق بقیه ضایع میشه
حتی اگه شریفم قبول بشم با این کار ( که امکان نداره با محاسبات این اتفاق بیفته ) مطمعنم بعدا یه جا باید جواب پس بدم
آدم مذهبی نیستم اما درست نیس این کار :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hellion

> محاسبات شیمی رو بشه برد تو دستشویی زد ادم یه 14-15 دقیقه ای جلو می افته ها 
>  فقط باید هواست باشه کوشی نیافته تو چاه !هر از گاهی هم یه صدا در بیاری متوجه نشن 
> 
> مورد داشتیم طرف 7 بار رفته دستشویی هر بار چند تا سوال رو زده  بعد اومدن گشتنش چیزی پیدا نکردن


کلن به دستشویی زیاد علاقه داری ..  :Yahoo (4):   ... تو خونه هم سعی کن درستو تو دستشویی بخونی شبیه سازی بشه  واسه آزمون  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## _Rasul_

> کلن به دستشویی زیاد علاقه داری ..   ... تو خونه هم سعی کن درستو تو دستشویی بخونی شبیه سازی بشه  واسه آزمون


تنها جایی که تو کنکور تنهات میذارن دستشوییه !

تجربیاتتون رو باز گو میکنید ؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Rasul_

> من حاظر نیستم این کارو انجام بدم
> چون حق بقیه ضایع میشه
> حتی اگه شریفم قبول بشم با این کار ( که امکان نداره با محاسبات این اتفاق بیفته ) مطمعنم بعدا یه جا باید جواب پس بدم
> آدم مذهبی نیستم اما درست نیس این کار


منم گفتم خوب میشد اگه بشه !

از اون نظر 100 درصد موافقم باهات ! قانون سوم نیوتونه دیگه ! اینجا دور بزنی جای دیگه دورت میزنن  :Yahoo (21): 

صبح جامع زدم واسه اولین بارشیمی رو 100 زدم همیشه سر محاسبات خیلی کم میارم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Afsane-IN

> منم گفتم خوب میشد اگه بشه !
> 
> از اون نظر 100 درصد موافقم باهات ! قانون سوم نیوتونه دیگه ! اینجا دور بزنی جای دیگه دورت میزنن 
> 
> صبح جامع زدم واسه اولین بارشیمی رو 100 زدم همیشه سر محاسبات خیلی کم میارم


اینارو ولش
دینی خوندی؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Rasul_

> اینارو ولش
> دینی خوندی؟


نه صبح جامع زدم اومدم دینی 6 درس و از خط ویژه با تستاش خوندم ! 4 درس اخر 15 نمره میاد من از کتاب میخونم !

بعد حوزمون مدیرش از پارتی های دوستمه ! قراره بیاد جامون رو عوض کنه  :Yahoo (4):  

کارتم رو مدیر داده بود بچه ها اوردن دم خونه دادن بهم  :Yahoo (4):  حتی واسه کارتم نرفتم مدرسه !

بچه های کرج  " صیاد شیرازی "  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  بالای کوه افتادیم ما  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Rasul_

> اینارو ولش
> دینی خوندی؟


استادمون 2 تا برگه هم داده گفته بخونی 18 بگیرین !

پارسال همایش دینی رو رفتم رایگان بود 40 تا سوال گفت فقط 2 تا سوال خارج از اون اومد !

----------


## Demon Soul

> 


اسپم؟



> برادر شوهر دوستم گوشی میبرد سر جلسه عکس میگرفت از ورقه
> تو واتساپ میفرستاد برای ما ما حل میکردیم بهش میدادیم !!


اوووف من هنوز تو کفه لقبه ام
برادر شورهه دوستت! هنوزم نفهمیدم کی میشه! :Yahoo (21): 





> کاملا درسته من دیدم بعضیا میرن دماغشون رو یکی دوروز قبل کنکور عمل میکنن و (عمل خاص نه زیبایی با لیزر اینکارو میکنن) برای یه هفته دماغشون به هر ضربه یا گرمایی حساسه سر جلسه نمیزارن جدیدا بری دستشوی برای همین اون با ضربه به بینیش خون راه مینداخت و میرفت دستشویی از اونور یکی از فامیلاش یا دوستاش ثبت نام میکرد سوالارو میخوند میرفت بیرون و جوابا رو برای این اس میکرد! آخری آزمون دکتراش شد رتبه 7

----------


## javadfathi

من برا کنکور منظورمه نه امتحان نهایی

----------


## _Rasul_

> اسپم؟
> 
> اوووف من هنوز تو کفه لقبه ام
> برادر شورهه دوستت! هنوزم نفهمیدم کی میشه!


شما بازرسی داداش ؟  :Yahoo (4):  از وزارت بهداشت اومدی ؟  :Yahoo (4): 

منم یه 20 مین فکر کردم تا فهمیدم منظروش از برادر شوهر دوستش کیه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Demon Soul

> من حاظر نیستم این کارو انجام بدم
> چون حق بقیه ضایع میشه
> حتی اگه شریفم قبول بشم با این کار ( که امکان نداره با محاسبات این اتفاق بیفته ) مطمعنم بعدا یه جا باید جواب پس بدم
> آدم مذهبی نیستم اما درست نیس این کار


ای خواهر! اینقدر تقلب میشه اینا توش گمه!
هیچم حق کسی ضایع نمیشه تو تقلب کن گناهش با من :Yahoo (79): 
جدی میگم تقلب کن گناهش پای من
منم اگه میتونستم و عرضه شو میداشتم مطمئنا اینکارو میکردم ولی اونقدر توی این مواقع ترسو هستم که ترجیح میدم ماشین حساب نبرم چون از استرس دیده شدن مجبورم 90 درصد وقتمو بزارم سره اینکه مراقب ماشین حسابو نبینه! یعنی کارمو که جلو نمیندازه هیچ عقبم میندازه!

----------


## Afsane-IN

> نه صبح جامع زدم اومدم دینی 6 درس و از خط ویژه با تستاش خوندم ! 4 درس اخر 15 نمره میاد من از کتاب میخونم !
> 
> بعد حوزمون مدیرش از پارتی های دوستمه ! قراره بیاد جامون رو عوض کنه  
> 
> کارتم رو مدیر داده بود بچه ها اوردن دم خونه دادن بهم  حتی واسه کارتم نرفتم مدرسه !
> 
> بچه های کرج  " صیاد شیرازی "  بالای کوه افتادیم ما


من 2 تا از درسای اخرو خوندم :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (19):  من برم بخونم  :Yahoo (19):  حاظرم الان اورستو فتح کنم اما دینی نخونم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Demon Soul

> شما بازرسی داداش ؟  از وزارت بهداشت اومدی ؟ 
> 
> منم یه 20 مین فکر کردم تا فهمیدم منظروش از برادر شوهر دوستش کیه


نه من از وزارت ورزش و جوانان آمدم :Yahoo (4): 
یمدتم توی وزارت بهداشت کار میکردم البته! اونجا آشپز بودم بهم میگفتن کریم سگ پز :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Rasul_

> من 2 تا از درسای اخرو خوندم
>  من برم بخونم  حاظرم الان اورستو فتح کنم اما دینی نخونم


 :Yahoo (4):  !

 واقعا دو تا  شو نخوندی من هیجی نخوندم  :Yahoo (4):  
باو امتجان کشکیه  :Yahoo (4):  همه قبولن !!

----------


## Afsane-IN

> !
> 
>  واقعا دو تا  شو نخوندی من هیجی نخوندم  
> باو امتجان کشکیه  همه قبولن !!


نابغه میگم دو تا از درسای آخرو خوندم  :Yahoo (21):  کلا 4 تا خوندم
من واس قبولی نمیرم نمرش مهمه واسم

----------


## M-Amin

> ببین دادا دم حوزه وقتی میخای وارد بشی 2 نفر کامل تفتیشت میکنن و گوشی که اصلا نمیزارن ببری،ببری بفهمن اخراجی مستقیم{یه سری حوزه ها هم نویز انداز دارنو گوشیو خاموش میکنه} ببین اون سالی که ما بودیم ی پسره هز چی فرمول بود نوشته بود موقع ورود نفهمیده بودن ولی یکی از مراقبا داخل سالن فهمید ولی خدایی پسر باحالی بود مراقبه،گفت برو فقط مراقب باش اون کت شلواریه{فک کنم مراقب ارشد بود} نیاد سراغت.....در کل بستگی به مراقبا داره که ادما خوبی باشن یا نه عقده ای باشن


شما مطمئنی نویز انداز داره؟؟همه حوزه ها داره حوزه ی من دانشگاه آزاد ساری..نویز میندازن؟؟تازه مگه نویز انداز گوشی خاموش میکنه؟؟نه بابا فقط آنتن میپرونه

----------


## M-Amin

> برادر شوهر دوستم گوشی میبرد سر جلسه عکس میگرفت از ورقه
> تو واتساپ میفرستاد برای ما ما حل میکردیم بهش میدادیم !!


سر کدوم جلسه جلسه کنکور؟؟مگه نویز انداز نمیندازن؟؟

----------


## M-Amin

> اسپم؟
> 
> اوووف من هنوز تو کفه لقبه ام
> برادر شورهه دوستت! هنوزم نفهمیدم کی میشه!


یه سوال..اینی که میگی با تقلب رتبش شد 7 دکتری....واسه چه سالی بود؟؟حوزشون کدوم شهر بود؟؟تو حوزشون نویز انداز نداشت که آنتن موبایل رو بپرونه؟؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## roshana

> سر کدوم جلسه جلسه کنکور؟؟مگه نویز انداز نمیندازن؟؟



نه امتحان نهایی

----------

